# Forum bug? or not? wierd!



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

I was trying to post this response in another thread, I typed "...... laughing and s n i g g e r i n g........." (without the additional spaces in the last word) and to my amazment, then I posted it it changed the wording!

Whats going on?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

The forum is set to avoid the use of possible racist words.

The word s n i g g e r i n g used by you "contains" a possibly offensive word if you see what I mean

sad isn't it


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Ah. I see... so there is to be no s n i g g e r i n g on the forum in case it upsets someone...that all makes perfect sense now. :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

piloTT said:


> Ah. I see... so there is to be no s n i g g e r i n g on the forum in case it upsets someone...that all makes perfect sense now. :roll:


 :lol: :lol: then


----------

